# Doesn't look good for Australia Zoo



## GBWhite (Oct 11, 2015)

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...g-drugs-injected/story-fnihsrf2-1227564602432


----------



## Newhere (Oct 11, 2015)

You selling couriermail subscriptions now mate? Lol :lol:


----------



## GBWhite (Oct 11, 2015)

Newhere said:


> You selling couriermail subscriptions now mate? Lol :lol:




Hahaha...***...where did that come from...was supposed to be a story how Australia Zoo are in trouble...sorry. Ill see if I can get the proper story up.

- - - Updated - - -

Doesn't seem want to play but here's the link if anyone's interested. You'll just have to copy the address and then paste and go in your search engine.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...g-drugs-injected/story-fnihsrf2-1227564602432

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry everyone but the link posted seems to have reverted back to the one in the original post. Maybe admin might likw to delete this thread,


----------



## Shotta (Oct 11, 2015)

it appears that you have to be a subscriber to view that certain article.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 11, 2015)

They haven't looked good for a long while 

Here another link for the same story.
http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/news/crikey-its-an-oz-zoo-exodus-vet-was-sacked-in-the/2795397/

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 11, 2015)

To think I had the utmost respect for them... It's sad really, Bob and Bob just watch as Bindi hogs the media, desperate to be noticed and Terri drives for the money. I feel like it wasn't what Stevo wanted. 

Bredli


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 11, 2015)

Of course Terri guns for the money she was the one who turned the whole Steve irwin crocodile hunter thing into a franchise. Do you blame Bindi? She is only 17 she isn't even an adult yet, she would be like most teenage girls given the chance, get as much media attention as you can while you can. She has been in the spotlight since she was a child (I watched a LOT of Steve irwin related stuff including progrmas involving or hosted by Bindi haha god I sound like a stalker lol).


----------



## Wokka (Oct 12, 2015)

in the society in which we live money is a necessary evil if we want to achieve dreams, otherwise it often just ends up as talk!


----------



## Gaboon (Oct 13, 2015)

Bindi would proberly be doing the same thing as she's doing now if her Dad was alive and shes the only one getting attention because she's the only one thats marketable. That zoo is a huge contribution to Australia. Show some respect.


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 13, 2015)

I know... They are nice people (I've met them) and I have no beef with the zoo but I feel like the whole scheme is kind of deteriorating, the wildlife hospital. Steve was someone who I admired, heck all his family but again... I feel like the whole Australia zoo wildlife warriors is kind of losing it's mojo. Just my 2 cents, sorry if I came across disrespectful but lets just say I have a bit of a beef with Bindi (I won't get any more personal from here, it's a long depressing story and I'm definitely not sharing any more on the net).

Bredli


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 27, 2015)

Some more of the story.

http://www.news.com.au/technology/e...584529494?sv=4d87d7ceb405432da88a49294ec51e84


----------



## arevenant (Oct 28, 2015)

Sounds like a simple case of workplace bullying and harassment by one sociopath.
The outcomes are regretable, but there will be recovery.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Oct 28, 2015)

Few people seem to know that Steve Irwin was dead against the private keeping of reptiles, so he was definitely not supportive of most of the members here. Says quite a bit as far as I'm concerned. Poor Bindi, she may be quite a nice person underneath that ghastly, fabricated gushing public persona. 

Jamie


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 28, 2015)

pythoninfinite said:


> Few people seem to know that Steve Irwin was dead against the private keeping of reptiles, so he was definitely not supportive of most of the members here. Says quite a bit as far as I'm concerned. Poor Bindi, she may be quite a nice person underneath that ghastly, fabricated gushing public persona.
> 
> Jamie



Yeah, I heard the same thing back in the 90's from a few who worked there. Once Steve knew that you were an amateur herp, you were mud to him.


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 28, 2015)

It would of really annoyed him if he knew how many reptile keepers look up to him and that he inspired them to become reptile keepers.


----------



## bredli (Oct 28, 2015)

pythoninfinite said:


> Few people seem to know that Steve Irwin was dead against the private keeping of reptiles, so he was definitely not supportive of most of the members here. Says quite a bit as far as I'm concerned. Poor Bindi, she may be quite a nice person underneath that ghastly, fabricated gushing public persona.
> 
> Jamie



I think Bindi needs to stop dancing and start looking after the animals lol.


----------



## arevenant (Oct 29, 2015)

I think most people would find that while Terry would be on the board of directors, her and Bindi will have very little if anything to do with daily operations - even when they were in the country. So I find it a little more than unreasonable to put the blame for any of this at their feet...


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 29, 2015)

I agree that they don't really do much with their zoo, but they create problems in their own right. I'll sound like an A-hole for saying this but they are using Steve's death to make their own profit / fame, which is a bit ridiculous. "Dad would have been proud" "This is for dad" etc etc to make sympathy for herself, therefore gaining fame.

Stevo would be turning in his grave because of Brian Barzcyk, who was inspired by him and now has more captive snakes than anyone else.

Bredli

- - - Updated - - -

Also, since when was "conservation" a marketing slogan, and not the act of conserving the environment?


----------

